# Anyone is able to hold a job?



## bintuae (Jan 17, 2017)

I really can't work. I feel like my dp becomes worse around people which results in severe social anxiety. I got dp/dr (every depression symptoms) ever since going off antidepressants which was after finishing college. My journalism degree is useless now cuz I can't concentrate. I write like a f preschooler. What a shame! dp is on my mind 24/7. Going back on ADs including the ones I took before, helps with anxiety but worsen my dp. It's weird cuz Paxil and Prozac the first time made me extra aware of myself and my surroundings. I felt everything's real. Now is the complete opposite.

My pdoc said I should give TMS a try. I doubt it'll work.


----------



## Bree123 (Feb 18, 2017)

Sorry to hear that. I really hope you find something that works. I took a semester off school and am not working. I am looking to get a job this summer starting in June. Getting out and doing something every day is really hard but I know it is a good thing to do. But then again there is no need to push yourself too far if you are not ready. I know a lot of people with anxiety, depression,and especially dpdr take time off work, and there is nothing wrong with that (beside maybe a lack of money haha). Do what you need to do.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Right now i'm confident i could hold a job, but up until now holy moly not a chance in hell!


----------



## M1k3y (Sep 19, 2016)

i just started zoloft, ur telling me if i want to get off it im just gonna feel worse? man what kinda bullshit, i might as well get off now, and i doubt i could hold a job either


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

M1k3y said:


> i just started zoloft, ur telling me if i want to get off it im just gonna feel worse? man what kinda bullshit, i might as well get off now, and i doubt i could hold a job either


Pretty sure zoloft is temporary relief, not a daily thing.


----------



## bintuae (Jan 17, 2017)

M1k3y said:


> i just started zoloft, ur telling me if i want to get off it im just gonna feel worse? man what kinda bullshit, i might as well get off now, and i doubt i could hold a job either


Not sure if the same will happen to you. I know many who became worse post-ADs (developed new mental illnesses) but there are also people who did not, they just reverted back to their original state. I'm much more sensitive to meds apparently. What has triggered your dp?


----------



## bintuae (Jan 17, 2017)

Antidepressants should be listed as drugs that can cause this kind of shit just like illegal drugs do. They have destroyed my life for good.


----------



## Jenijar (Mar 23, 2016)

I've been off work because of DP/DR for just over a year. I'm due to go back next week on a phased return (so less hours but gradually building up to full-time) but I have no idea how I'm going to do it when I feel nothing is real and constantly question whether I'm alive and feel strange and have loads of existential thoughts. I'm only attempting it because I need the money and also my doctor told me to. it totally sucks, I'd choose working 7 days a week over having DP/DR


----------



## ChrisJM (Mar 28, 2017)

I think work is out of the question for me right now I can't imagine having to be on the ball all day feeling like this.


----------



## bintuae (Jan 17, 2017)

It's been 3 years since graduating college. I'm keeping dp/dr a secret. No one knows except for my mom, twin sister and pdoc. Only my twin sister understand a bit cuz she's schizophrenic. My mom and esp pdoc has been the worst cuz they don't let me talk it out. It's such an embarrassment when my friends and relatives ask if I I'm working (why do they fuckn care?). They think I just didn't find any job. I think us staying at home worsen dp/dr. Yesterday, I went to apply for an internship. I forced myself to. My interaction with the people there was really weird. It was very difficult but when I returned home, I felt like I was in between state of dp/dr and reality. Late into the evening that went away and I returned to 100% dp/dr.


----------



## joelynnpamplin (10 mo ago)

The only thing that I was able to manage during my last cause of depression was an online job. This was my only connection to the world because I was not leaving my room for more than 4 months. It was something to hold onto. Another thing was online classes. It gave me the feeling that I am doing something for my future and not just wasting my life. The good thing about those classes was that no one asked for answers or any progress. That’s why 25% of students choose online training for phlebotomists. Yes, I wanted to become a doctor. Now I am not so sure, but it did not matter so much to me back then.


----------



## Leoner (8 mo ago)

Ahhhh.... I mean yeah but I'm not the employee of the month and not necessarily because I'm bad at what I do or I don't put in the effort but because I don't go the extra mile. So far I've learned that if you want to stand out from the rest you gotta do a little bit more every day, well, from some months now I guess everyday I barely have the capacity to do what's required. I am shy by nature so when I'm feeling depressed it's even harder for me to do the effort and do some socializing/networking and make myself noted from the rest.... ahhhhh..... not so long ago I used to feel anger about it because I couldn't gathered/organized myself and do it.......... these days I'm much better and, although it might sound like a cliché, I focus mainly day by day, if I could get through one day and improve something even if it's minimal, that's a good day in my books. 

Hope everyone is winning their battles


----------



## wallacelav (Sep 15, 2016)

I am a college professor--just started and constantly feel like I am hanging on by a thread. Have lived with DPDR for going on 9 years. I work because I really don't have a choice. Not moving forward in a career would make my depression worse. And not working at all would give me even more time to focus on how I hate my life right now. I also have student loans that need to be paid off, so there is that too. Also--not working would mean I would have to move in with my parents, and that's just a no for me. Unemployment in the US seems like a total nightmare that I rather avoid if I can help it. I rather not have to worry about money on top of my DPDR and other mental issues.

I really don't know how I have managed to do anything with DPDR. I suppose I have been white-knuckling it. I am stubborn that way. I do have the constant fear that burnout will force me out of work one day, but, until then, I just try to take my job day by day.


----------



## Leoner (8 mo ago)

wallacelav said:


> I am a college professor--just started and constantly feel like I am hanging on by a thread. Have lived with DPDR for going on 9 years. I work because I really don't have a choice. Not moving forward in a career would make my depression worse. And not working at all would give me even more time to focus on how I hate my life right now. I also have student loans that need to be paid off, so there is that too. Also--not working would mean I would have to move in with my parents, and that's just a no for me. Unemployment in the US seems like a total nightmare that I rather avoid if I can help it. I rather not have to worry about money on top of my DPDR and other mental issues.
> 
> I really don't know how I have managed to do anything with DPDR. I suppose I have been white-knuckling it. I am stubborn that way. I do have the constant fear that burnout will force me out of work one day, but, until then, I just try to take my job day by day.


Had to google what DPDR was.... woah, I had no idea that existed from what I read it looks like something very difficult to deal specially on a daily daily basis. Hope it helps you that I'm proud to report I'm doing so much better than last time I posted here, I man there's still a lot to accomplish but I'm improving which iswhat matters........ hopefully you are improving as well


----------

